# Planted tank and baby platy fish @3 weeks



## Empress Akitla (Nov 17, 2011)

My guppy/platy/molly fry seemed to do okay on regular flake food. The guppies would pick at sinking pellets and wafers, too. Maybe try that and there may be less clouding? Best of luck. 😉

-Empress Akitla


----------

